# New Hatchling



## Neal (Jun 14, 2012)

Picked up this specimen the other day, and I'm quite proud so I'll be showing her off to the world. Looks like we'll be hanging on to this one for awhile. We call her Gwen, and so far she eats, poops, and sleeps like a baby (tortoise and human) should.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 14, 2012)

Does she still have her egg tooth?


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrat Neal, what a cutie! What's her enclosure look like?


----------



## Neal (Jun 14, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Does she still have her egg tooth?



Actually, yes. She has some kind of white spot in her mouth. It's not thrush, but at first we thought it was a tooth.



Redstrike said:


> Congrat Neal, what a cutie! What's her enclosure look like?



It's about 3ft by 1 1/2ft. Firm padding is the substrate we are using.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2012)

She looks very smooth and well hydrated. You are doing a great job with her! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## bigred (Jun 14, 2012)

Colors are good


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2012)

Aw! There's just nothing cuter than a little human baby...unless its a baby elephant...or hippo...or pony!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats! I see you did go with Gwen. She may not have a split scute, but I can see why you decided to keep her.


----------

